# pioneer vsx-822-k



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

I went to BestBuy this past weekend and they had a clearance sell on the pioneer vsx-822-k for $208.00, im wandering if it's any good, and will it power up my polk audio rm6750 spekers and my def tech prosub 600?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

The VSX-822-K will be fine to power your Polks, and it has a subwoofer output that will work with your Def Tech sub. Are there any specific features you're looking for? Do you think you'll add or upgrade speakers in the future? All things to consider, besides just amp power. The VSX-822-K has room correction, 3D capability, and network streaming, all handy features at this price point.

If you're willing to purchase online, take a look at this Onkyo, very near the price of the Pioneer you're looking at. It is 7.1 channel, 4K ready, and has Audyssey room correction, which I believe to be better than Pioneer's MCACC. Just a thought. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html#!more

The Pioneer is not a bad deal at $208 if you like it, but I'd personally spend a few more bucks on something like the Onkyo.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks for the reply, i'm thinking upgrading my speakers in the near future. but I really like to upgrade my receiver, I have a onkyo ht-r520, has no hdmi and no new audio formats. the receiver has been good to me for 10yrs and still going strong, but It's time to upgrade. my budget is about $200.00 to $300.00


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> The VSX-822-K will be fine to power your Polks, and it has a subwoofer output that will work with your Def Tech sub. Are there any specific features you're looking for? Do you think you'll add or upgrade speakers in the future? All things to consider, besides just amp power. The VSX-822-K has room correction, 3D capability, and network streaming, all handy features at this price point.
> 
> If you're willing to purchase online, take a look at this Onkyo, very near the price of the Pioneer you're looking at. It is 7.1 channel, 4K ready, and has Audyssey room correction, which I believe to be better than Pioneer's MCACC. Just a thought. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html#!more
> 
> The Pioneer is not a bad deal at $208 if you like it, but I'd personally spend a few more bucks on something like the Onkyo.


Just the 2EQ on this model i would stick with ... the MCACC that can be tweaked to my liking :huh: The advantage that i see is the 2 HDMI out's .


----------

